# O&W



## p1keyboy (Oct 17, 2005)

im after an o & w commander or couger 1 watch, other than rlt( who is out of stock at the moment) i cant find anywhere else that sells these watches. i dont really want to go abroad to buy. is there any one in this country that deals in these watches. tried the bay with no success. thanks.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I think roy is now the sole dealer in the uk, I brought my m4 from west coast time, heard good things about gnome watches aswell


----------



## p1keyboy (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for that ill check it out right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## p1keyboy (Oct 17, 2005)

cant find gnome watches at all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's gnomon

google O&W watches


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol at my spellings cheers pg


----------



## p1keyboy (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks guys, 1 question though, how safe is it to buy from singapore.


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

pg tips said:


> it's gnomon
> 
> google O&W watches


Does anyone know if Gnomon are still trading? When I try the site the 'page not found' message is displayed


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Maf said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > it's gnomon
> ...


Just been on their site - no problem.


----------

